# Would you trust a Kalloy or Dimension stem?



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I need a lower stack height stem for my urban/play bike, and the only ones I've been able to find in the size (80mm, 25.4) I need are a Kalloy and a Dimension. I'm pretty sure they're actually the same stem. Question is, would you trust them?

I weigh about 165 with gear.

Kalloy:









Dimension:


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I weigh 40 pounds more than you and have used some sketchy stems, whoops. I don't think you would have a problem.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> ...for my urban/play bike...


out of curiosity, why whould you wan't such a long stem on a "urban/play" bike? a shorter stem will make it a much more responsive...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> out of curiosity, why whould you wan't such a long stem on a "urban/play" bike? a shorter stem will make it a much more responsive...


I know it sounds weird, but it's what feels best to me. For a long time I ran it with a 50mm stem, but then I started taking it out on trails more, tried a 80mm to see how it would feel, and liked it a lot more.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

They're fine. I've used them as test stems when playing with lengths, and left one on for a good while at least once.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Sure makes you think but I've never toasted a Kalloy stem - they hold up even tho the price seems ridiculously low.

Have FUN!

G


----------

